# Becoming an Out-Door Women pheasant hunt



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

We are putting a Becoming an Out-door Women pheasant hunt together in December it will be in the Lansing area (hopefully). We had this hunt last year and a great time was had by all. It's still in the planning stage but were are hopefully will include shooting clay targets and a grouse and woodcock lunch and see some darn fine dog work. I will try to keep up dated as when dates and place becomes final. It will be open to 15 to 16 women only.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Worm,

That sounds great, please keep us informed!


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes, please keep us informed!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Worm Dunker

Do you need experience to join in on the fun? I would love to go pheasant hunting!!!!!!!! I have my own 20 gauge and I do pretty good on still targets but I need practice on moving targets Please keep us informed on the details it sounds like a great time!!!!

QueenSalmon


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

No you don't need any experience they usally have a couple gun instructors and you shoot skeet before you hunt.Most women shoot poorly due to they use husban or boyfriends gun that doesn't fit. During the hunt we use pointing dogs so you can get in a position(most of the time)for a shoot. In the Sunday paper there is a outing at Sleeper State park says hunting with dogs sponsored by B.O.W. and Ruff Grouse call Nancy Thurston 810-392-2111. I don't know them or if they shoot birds or not. As soon as we get a date I will post it but it will fill quick most of the women I took fishing will be there. I just hope my dogs live up to all the braging they had to listen to.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Just got letter from Becoming an Outdoor Women she meet with the game bird breeders and they though they would like to get involved so they may be looking at a hunt in S.E. Mi in Sept. N.W. Mi. in Oct. and our Chapter R.G.S. will be in Dec.This are tentative dates only.I post more as I here more.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Wormdunker,

Thanks for keeping us up to date I really hope that we will be allowed to join in on the fun!!!!!!!!!! We spoke to the BOW to let them know we were interested. 

QueenSalmon


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Was just told our R.G.S. chapter hunt for the B.O.W. well be Dec.8 2001 at R&W Ringneck Pheasant Ranch in Nashville Mi. We are planing on some gun instructions and skeet shooting before lunch (of grouse and woodcock if the members get any to donate). And a pheasant hunt over pointing dogs after lunch. This will be limmited to 15 women contact Lynn Marla DNR Coordinator of B.O.W.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This is from our last year Andy Ammonn chapter Ruff Grouse Sos. B.O.W. pheasant hunt. My dog Sammy (dog on right) got nine of these birds and did me and my dog trainer (Dogman) proud. We are looking foward to this years hunt on Dec. 8 2001


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

If you are interested in this hunt don't wait long there are six women signed up only one from this site. Good luck


----------

